# molting or dancing?



## MantisMart (Jul 22, 2020)

My mantis has been upside down not moving for 4 days. I know they do this before molts, but 4 days is too long. Also, she is now twitching and looks uncomfortable. Is this normal? This is her

View attachment Untitled 6_2020_07_22_00_53_07.mov


last molt.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jul 22, 2020)

It looks like she is trying to break the exoskeleton to slide out but can't for some reason.


----------



## MantisMart (Jul 22, 2020)

MrGhostMantis said:


> It looks like she is trying to break the exoskeleton to slide out but can't for some reason.


Is there anything I can do to help her? Or should I just wait until she can break through.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jul 22, 2020)

Increase the humidity. That may help.


----------



## MantisMart (Jul 22, 2020)

She molted successfully


----------

